# Ted Nugent, who once dismissed Covid-19, tells fans he's tested positive for it.



## Robert59 (Apr 21, 2021)

Rock star Ted Nugent, who once dismissed Covid-19, told fans Monday that he has tested positive for it and "can hardly crawl out of bed" because of aches and pains.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/ted-nugent-who-once-dismissed-covid-19-tells-fans-he-n1264648


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2021)

I sure hope he gets better.  Not everyone dies from it and hope that's he recovers nicely.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 22, 2021)

Funny how someone can get something that does not exist??


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 22, 2021)

I guess what goes around, still comes around......


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2021)

Funny how someone can change their mind when they become a "victim".  I hope that as this virus continues to become an issue, it attacks primarily those who think it is a hoax...or that the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 22, 2021)

He said he thought he would die, too bad his thoughts didn't happen.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

our department isn't allowed in rooms with covid patients. if it wasn't such a terrible risk i wish they'd let us volunteer to sit with the ones that are dying and be there to comfort them. i think it's awful that they have to die alone.


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Funny how someone can change their mind when they become a "victim".  I hope that as this virus continues to become an issue, it attacks primarily those who think it is a hoax...or that the rules don't apply to them.


Wishing illness on others speaks volumes about you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 23, 2021)

I am hoping for his full recovery.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hope he recovers but maybe he will be more careful when he speaks about something again.


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2021)

mrstime, I don't know Ted Nugent, but why would you say, too bad he didn't die? Because he was wrong about the pandemic not being real? Haven't you ever been wrong about anything? Just because someone has an opinion that turns out to be wrong is no reason to hate. Hate is worse than him being wrong.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)

*Jerk!*


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> Wishing illness on others speaks volumes about you.



Just as your often sarcastic posts speak volumes about you.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2021)

mrstime said:


> He said he thought he would die, too bad his thoughts didn't happen.


Too bad? That was pretty nasty.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Too bad? That was pretty nasty.


That's because Nugent is pretty nasty.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Ted Nugent isn't among my top 250 million Americans, but I nevertheless don't wish him serious harm.  That said, it doesn't distress me that he felt serious discomfort with this virus because of his loudmouth denials, but that's the extent of the negative energy I'm willing to direct toward him.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 25, 2021)

I think it is interesting how someone's feelings about a subject often changes when it becomes personal - when it happens to themselves or someone they love.

I once had a friend whose daughter was brutally tortured and then killed by an ex-boyfriend.  Friend changed from anti - death penalty proponent overnight.


----------

